# Продукты компании Lavasoft: Новости



## Mila

*Lavasoft Ad-Aware Free Edition 8.1.2: защита от шпионов*

Компания LavaSoft выпустила новую версию программы Ad-Aware Free. Эта утилита предназначена для поиска и уничтожения так называемого «шпионского софта», который собирает информацию о пользователе и передает ее через Интернет. Заразить компьютер шпионскими модулями можно не только при использовании приложений распространяющихся бесплатно, но даже при установке некоторых коммерческих версий программ. Ad-Aware сканирует компьютер на наличие установленного SpyWare и удаляет его из системы. Благодаря регулярно обновляющимся базам, программа обеспечивает высокую эффективность защиты.








Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Скачать программу можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*Lavasoft Ad-Aware Free Edition 8.1.3: защита от шпионов*

Компания LavaSoft выпустила новую версию программы Ad-Aware Free. Эта утилита предназначена для поиска и уничтожения так называемого «шпионского софта», который собирает информацию о пользователе и передает ее через Интернет. Заразить компьютер шпионскими модулями можно не только при использовании приложений распространяющихся бесплатно, но даже при установке некоторых коммерческих версий программ. Ad-Aware сканирует компьютер на наличие установленного SpyWare и удаляет его из системы. Благодаря регулярно обновляющимся базам, программа обеспечивает высокую эффективность защиты.







Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Скачать программу можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*Lavasoft Ad-Aware Free Edition 8.2: защита от шпионов*

Компания LavaSoft выпустила новую версию программы Ad-Aware Free. Эта утилита предназначена для поиска и уничтожения так называемого «шпионского софта», который собирает информацию о пользователе и передает ее через Интернет. Заразить компьютер шпионскими модулями можно не только при использовании приложений распространяющихся бесплатно, но даже при установке некоторых коммерческих версий программ. Ad-Aware сканирует компьютер на наличие установленного SpyWare и удаляет его из системы. Благодаря регулярно обновляющимся базам, программа обеспечивает высокую эффективность защиты.







В последней версии добавлен сканер электронной почты, система обнаружения и удаления руткитов, а также новый модуль для предотвращения попадания в систему вредоносных файлов. 

Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Скачать программу можно отсюда


----------



## Саныч

*Lavasoft Ad-Aware Free Edition 8.3.3: защита от шпионов*

Компания LavaSoft выпустила новую версию программы Ad-Aware Free. Эта утилита предназначена для поиска и уничтожения так называемого «шпионского софта», который собирает информацию о пользователе и передает ее через Интернет. Заразить компьютер шпионскими модулями можно не только при использовании приложений распространяющихся бесплатно, но даже при установке некоторых коммерческих версий программ. Ad-Aware сканирует компьютер на наличие установленного SpyWare и удаляет его из системы. Благодаря регулярно обновляющимся базам, программа обеспечивает высокую эффективность защиты. В программу также включен антивирус.







В последней версии исправлена ошибка в модуле сканирования архивов.

Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Скачать программу можно отсюда.


----------



## Severnyj

*Lavasoft Ad-Aware Free Edition 8.3.4: защита от шпионов*

Компания LavaSoft выпустила новую версию программы Ad-Aware Free. Эта утилита предназначена для поиска и уничтожения так называемого «шпионского софта», который собирает информацию о пользователе и передает ее через Интернет. Заразить компьютер шпионскими модулями можно не только при использовании приложений распространяющихся бесплатно, но даже при установке некоторых коммерческих версий программ. Ad-Aware сканирует компьютер на наличие установленного SpyWare и удаляет его из системы. Благодаря регулярно обновляющимся базам, программа обеспечивает высокую эффективность защиты. В программу также включен антивирус.

Источник
Скачать


----------



## Severnyj

Программа обновилась до версии 8.3.5


----------



## Severnyj

*Lavasoft Ad-Aware Free Edition 9.0: защита от шпионов*

Компания LavaSoft выпустила новую версию программы Ad-Aware Free. Эта утилита предназначена для поиска и уничтожения так называемого «шпионского софта», который собирает информацию о пользователе и передает ее через Интернет. Заразить компьютер шпионскими модулями можно не только при использовании приложений распространяющихся бесплатно, но даже при установке некоторых коммерческих версий программ. Ad-Aware сканирует компьютер на наличие установленного SpyWare и удаляет его из системы. Благодаря регулярно обновляющимся базам, программа обеспечивает высокую эффективность защиты. В программу также включен антивирус.

В последней версии:

Существенно улучшена проактивная защита;
Улучшен интерфейс сканирования;
Добавлена защита компонента Winlogon;
Улучшен модуль TrackSweep – в нем появилась поддержка Google Chrome, а также последних версий Internet Explorer, Firefox и Opera.

Ad-Aware Free Antivirus and Antispyware by Lavasoft | Protection from Virus, Spyware & Malware | Top Internet Security for Windows
Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Ad-Aware 9.0.0 - бесплатная защита от вирусов. Обзор.*

*Ad-Aware обеспечивает защиту компьютера от всех современных вирусов, вредоносного ПО и шпионов. *

Выход новой версии Ad-Aware ознаменовал очередной шаг в развитии программы ее разработчиком, Lavasoft. Помимо защиты от вредоносных программ, Ad-Aware 9 теперь включает антивирусную систему от Sunbelt, создателей Vipre. Интерфейс приложения Ad-Aware также претерпел ряд изменений.

Процесс модификации системы безопасности Ad-Aware начался еще год назад в восьмой версии, когда Lavasoft анонсировал интеграцию Genotype. В рамках данного метода, основанного на эвристическом анализе, в различных вариантах вирусов определяются идентичные участки кода. В девятой версии в дополнение к данной технологии появился модуль «специализированной детекции». Данный модуль анализирует код файлов и создает образец для поиска различных видов похожего программного обеспечения. По словам компании, на основе одной-единственной сигнатуры «специализированной детекции» программа может обнаружить сотни тысяч угроз. Следует также отметить, что с применением модуля Lavasoft планирует сократить количество ложных сигналов тревоги, поскольку такой способ обнаружения вирусов основан на сравнении.

Второй новинкой Ad-Aware стала проактивная система MagmaShield. Она записывает правила процессора на основе сравнительного анализа операций, в которых задействован ЦП, и действий, неизвестных системе на программном уровне. Таким образом, система наблюдает взаимодействие файла с центральным процессором и пользуется данной информацией для обнаружения угроз.

*Установка*
Процесс установки Ad-Aware 9 Free прост и не требует дополнительных усилий со стороны пользователя. При низкой скорости соединения дистрибутив программы Ad-Aware будет долго качаться, поскольку весит целых 124 Мб. Панелей инструментов у Ad-Aware нет, и поисковую систему браузера программа в ходе установки не меняет, в отличие от альтернативных антивирусов, производители которых до сих пор практикуют такую методику. После инсталляции приложения необходимо перезагрузить компьютер. В отличие от предыдущей версии, установка вместе с перезагрузкой системы занимает около пяти минут.

*Интерфейс*
В сравнении с предыдущей версией интерфейс Ad-Aware практически не изменился, а значит, ему по-прежнему нужна доработка. В главном окне находится три кнопки, с помощью которых осуществляется обновление базы дефиниций, программы, сканирование системы и проверка статуса Ad-Watch Live, модуля Ad-Aware для защиты системы в реальном времени. Под кнопками находится функция расписания проверки системы, а также ссылка на службу поддержки. В левом нижнем углу интерфейса расположена кнопка для перехода из простого режима программы в расширенный. Последний отличается от первого тем, что в нем появляется несколько дополнительных функций. Расширенный режим подойдет большинству пользователей, разве что, за исключением тех, кто впервые видит компьютер. 

В верхнем правом углу интерфейса Ad-Aware находится три кнопки. Они повторяют функции, которыми можно воспользоваться через главное окно программы. Рядом с ними есть еще одна кнопка для дополнительных функций, extras. Под ней находится кнопка доступа к параметрам.

Если нажать на кнопку Scan, программа начнет глубокое сканирование системы, заменить которое на интеллигентное или пользовательское сканирование будет невозможно. В окне функции сканирования находятся вкладки, через которые осуществляется доступ к расписанию, карантину и списку исключений.

В окне Ad-Watch Live отображаются все функции, которые стоят на страже системы в реальном времени. В бесплатной версии Ad-Aware обеспечивается только безопасность процессов; для защиты файлов, сети и реестра необходимо купить платную лицензию. Тем не менее, ряд конкурентов предлагает все указанные функции в бесплатном пакете.

*Функции*
Система «специализированной детекции» и MagmaShield, безусловно, являются главными преимуществами Ad-Aware 9 Free, несмотря на то, что пользователь не входит с ними в прямой контакт. В девятой версии также претерпела изменения функция расписания. Она появилась в бесплатном релизе Ad-Aware начиная с версии 8.3. Пользователям бесплатной программы Ad-Aware предоставляется возможность установить расписание только на две проверки. Чтобы снять ограничения, нужно обновить программу Ad-Aware до версии Pro. Функции интеллектуального, глубокого и пользовательского сканирования доступны как в платном, так и в бесплатном релизе. Они запускаются в ежедневном, еженедельном, ежемесячном режиме, а также при загрузке Windows.

Помимо сканеров на вирусы и вредоносное ПО в Ad-Aware 9 также есть функция очистки действий пользователя в браузере, которая доступна в разделе Extras. С ее помощью можно очистить кэш, Куки, историю, недавно введенные ссылки, а также вкладки, открытые в Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome и Opera. На вкладке Toolbox, которая также находится в разделе Extras, есть несколько дополнительных функций, в том числе, защита процессов, которая доступна только в бесплатной версии.

Из-за ряда ограничений Ad-Aware сильно отстает от бесплатных конкурентов. Во время сканирования невозможно открыть другие разделы программы, а сам процесс проверки нельзя прервать или временно остановить. Ad-Aware Free не сканирует сетевые дисководы.

Кроме того, значительным недостатком программы по сравнению с Panda Cloud Antivirus, Avast, AVG и Avira являются ограничения по защите в реальном времени. В Ad-Aware отсутствуют и другие важные функции, в том числе, защита браузера и игровой режим. Безопасно удалить руткиты можно только в платной версии, что также сокращает функциональность бесплатного релиза.

*Производительность*
Даже на современном компьютере Ad-Aware 9 Free сканирует систему очень медленно: полная проверка занимает около двух часов. На быстрое сканирование уходит не больше четырех минут, однако в предыдущей версии проверка завершалась быстрее.

*Заключение*
Несмотря на рецессию предыдущих версий, программа продолжает развиваться и радовать своих фанатов. Однако даже непрерывное развитие бесплатной версии Ad-Aware пока не помогло ей достичь достойных результатов в сравнении с конкурентами.

*Описание программы*

Состоялся выход обновленной серии продуктов от Lavasoft, благодаря которой компания вышла на новый уровень среди бесплатных приложений и теперь обеспечивает защиту не только от рекламы и шпионов, но от всех видов вредоносных программ. Пакет Ad-Aware не претерпел существенных изменений, но даже наличие незначительных поправок доказывает, что пользователи стали предъявлять к системам безопасности более высокие требования.

*Преимущества Ad-Aware*
Несмотря на бесплатную лицензию Ad-Aware, все обновления осуществляются очень быстро. SmartScan запускается при возникновении любой потенциальной угрозы, которую определяет компонент Ad-Watch Live!, что снижает шансы вирусов инфицировать компьютер.
В разделе Profile Scan (профильное сканирование) можно указать разделы системы и типы файлов, которые подлежат проверке.

*Недостатки Ad-Aware*
Программа Ad-Aware поддерживает только один профиль. Если активирована защита в реальном времени, приложение не может обнаружить вирус на основе его поведения. Путь к вирусам отображается очень неудобно.
Чтобы изменения вошли в силу, после установки программы Ad-Aware нужно перезагрузить компьютер. В большинстве конкурентных программ такая необходимость уже отсутствует.
Кроме того, после удаления серьезных вирусов также требуется перезагрузка системы, что не характерно для других антивирусных систем.
Производительность TrackSweep в разных браузерах отличается.

*Заключение*
Несмотря на то, что авторы программы Ad-Aware присвоили ей титул «Internet Security», по современным стандартам до настоящего пакета безопасности ей еще далеко. В идеале, полноценная система должна предусматривать еще целый ряд инструментов.
С другой стороны, способность Ad-Aware определять угрозу довольно высока для программы, которая недавно была обычным антивирусом. Кроме того, во время сканирования приложение не нагружает системные ресурсы.
В целом, несмотря на то, что приложению не хватает нескольких компонентов, Ad-Aware – неплохая программа для защиты от вирусов.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Lavasoft Ad-Aware Free Edition 9.02: защита от шпионов*

Компания LavaSoft выпустила обновление программы Ad-Aware Free. Апдейт исправляет несколько ошибок, обнаруженных после выхода девятой версии.







В девятой версии:

Существенно улучшена проактивная защита;
Улучшен интерфейс сканирования;
Добавлена защита компонента Winlogon;
Улучшен модуль TrackSweep – в нем появилась поддержка Google Chrome, а также последних версий Internet Explorer, Firefox и Opera.

Разработчик: Lavasoft
Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Скачать программу можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Ad-Aware 9.5 Free Internet Security - новая версия бесплатного антивируса*

*Компания Lavasoft выпустила обновленные версии продуктов Ad-Aware 9.5 Free Internet Security и Ad-Aware 9.5 Pro Internet Security *

Эти популярные приложения обеспечивают защиту пользовательских систем от угроз и предоставляют возможность быстрого обнаружения и аккуратного удаления вредоносного программного обеспечения. 

Пользовательский интерфейс Ad-Aware 9.5 не изменился. По словам разработчиков, все внесенные усовершенствования носят внутренний характер и незаметны невооруженным глазом. Впрочем, возросшее быстродействие приложений наверняка будет отмечено пользователями, знакомыми с предыдущими версиями продукта. 

Одним из наиболее важных усовершенствований является более быстрая установка приложения благодаря более компактным размерам инсталляционного файла, загружаемого из Интернета. Вместо привычного инсталлятора, «весом» в 130 мегабайт, пользователям предлагается загрузить небольшой 12-мегабайтный файл (впрочем, еще 80 мегабайт будут загружены из глобальной сети в процессе установки ПО). При работе с Ad-Aware можно заметить более плавный переход между рабочими окнами. По этой особенности также можно сделать вывод, что некоторые внутренние компоненты подверглись модификации и стали работать быстрее. 

Разработчики из Lavasoft также сообщают, что благодаря внесенным улучшениям, производительность обеих версий продукта возросла в 4-8 раз по сравнению с предыдущим релизом – 9.0.5. Однако испытания приложений на реальных системах, проведенные обозревателями сайта CNET, не подтверждают это заявление. Более того, тестеры утверждают, что по скорости проведения проверки «Smart Scan» (поиск угроз в критически важных областях системы), новая версия даже слегка уступает продукту Ad-Aware 9.0. Если предыдущая версия справлялась с поставленной задачей в среднем за 4 минуты, то обновленному средству защиты для проведения быстрого сканирования требуется не менее 5 минут. Результаты полного эталонного тестирования будут доступны позже.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Lavasoft: встречаем новую версию продукта Ad-Aware 10*

*Компания Lavasoft выпустила новую версию продукта Ad-Aware 10, популярного набора инструментов для защиты компьютера от вредоносных программ. *

Приложение доступно в трех разных редакциях – Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+, Ad-Aware Personal Security и Ad-Aware Pro Security. 

Однако, в отличие от прошлых релизов, наибольшее число изменений и нововведений можно обнаружить в бесплатной версии продукта.

Пользователи Ad-Aware Free смогут оценить преимущества ряда технологий, ранее доступных только в коммерческих версиях. В том числе приложение способно обнаруживать и блокировать опасные программы до того, как пользовательским системам и данным будет нанесен серьезный ущерб. Ad-Aware предотвратит внесение потенциально опасных изменений в системный реестр, а также гарантирует защиту сети в режиме реального времени и запретит подключения к IP-адресам из черного списка. Пользовательские системы будут надежно защищены от руткитов, а в режиме Game Mode система защиты не отображает всплывающих уведомлений и не прерывает работу активных приложений.







В состав новой версии включены инструменты, обеспечивающие безопасность web-серфинга. Ad-Aware 10 Free сканирует файлы, загружаемые из Интернета, перед тем как они попадут на жесткий диск. Опциональный браузерный тулбар сканирует адреса URL и ссылки в режиме реального времени, предупреждая о небезопасных сайтах (эта функциональность доступна только пользователям Internet Explorer и Firefox).







Дизайн пользовательского интерфейса также подвергся модификации. Наиболее востребованные инструменты теперь всегда будут перед глазами, а для доступа к «продвинутым» функциям и настройкам достаточно сделать пару щелчков мышью. Разработчики также сообщают о наличии ряда стандартных улучшений, таких как троекратное сокращение времени загрузки. В распоряжении пользователей окажутся более удобный планировщик задач, средства управления профилями сканирования и поведенческого анализа, усовершенствованная «песочница» и многое другое.

Приложение Ad-Aware 10 Free работает под управлением операционных систем Windows 7, Vista и XP (32-битные и 64-битные версии) и доступно для загрузки на сайте comss.ru Ad-Aware Free Antivirus + 10.0.138.2879. Если перечисленного набора функций недостаточно, возможно вам стоит обратить внимание на коммерческие версии продукта. Ad-Aware Pro Security включает в себя все перечисленные инструменты, а также предлагает себя двухсторонний межсетевой экран, систему защиты от вторжений, средства сканирования электронной корреспонденции и внешних накопителей, фильтрации web-контента и безопасной работы в социальных сетях.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Lavasoft представила 3 версии антивируса Ad-Aware 10*

*Разработчики не только до неузнаваемости изменили дизайн пользовательского интерфейса, но и внесли значительные изменения в программный код приложений Ad-Aware Free Antivirus Plus 10, Ad-Aware Personal Security 10 и Ad-Aware Pro Security 10*

Название Ad-Aware хорошо знакомо многим владельцам компьютеров на базе ОС Windows. Уже более 13 лет эти популярные приложения, выпускаемые шведской компанией Lavasoft, обеспечивают надежную защиту пользовательских систем от различных интернет-угроз. Недавно была представлена обновленная линейка Ad-Aware 10, которая оказалась настоящим сюрпризом для приверженцев продукта. Фактически, под привычным именем вниманию пользователей были предложены совершенно новые инструменты. 







Скорее всего, столь радикальная переработка связана со сменой владельца. Напомним, что в январе 2011 года основатели компании Lavasoft продали свое детище канадской инвестиционной корпорации. Дэниэл Ассолайн (Daniel Assouline), новый исполнительный директор Lavasoft, рассказал обозревателям CNET, что сегодня усилия разработчиков направлены на то, чтобы сделать работу продуктов Ad-Aware как можно более незаметной для пользователя.

«Мы сосредоточили свое внимание на разработке новых механизмов защиты, которые не будут оказывать существенного влияния на производительность пользовательского ПК, – объясняет глава компании. – Чрезмерное потребление ресурсов является наиболее распространенным поводом для жалоб со стороны пользователей, а также одной из главных причин, по которой многие владельцы компьютеров отказываются от использования антивирусов». Ассолайн утверждает, ссылаясь на результаты тестирования AV-Comapratives, что обновленная линейка Ad-Aware предъявляет крайне низкие требования к ресурсам системы в процессе сканирования и потребляет не более 1% вычислительной мощности процессора.

Обновленная линейка Ad-Aware также отличается от старых версий повышенной легкостью в использовании. Привычный для пользователей дизайн интерфейса поменялся на более традиционный. Главный экран Ad-Aware теперь поделен на три горизонтальные области. В верхней части экрана отображаются навигационные кнопки, позволяющие быстро перейти к домашнему экрану, странице с информацией или меню настроек. Чуть ниже пользователи обнаружат большую иконку, которая сообщает о текущем состоянии системы. Взаимодействие с защитными механизмами осуществляется в третьей, самой большой области интерфейса.

Несмотря на то, что средства защиты, предлагаемые программой, условно разделяются на базовые и дополнительные, управлять большинством из них можно прямо с главного экрана приложения. Удобный переключатель позволяет активировать и деактивировать каждый механизм по отдельности. Щелкните курсором по названию функции, и в небольшом всплывающем окне появится ее краткое описание. А кнопка с изображением шестеренки позволяет быстро перейти к настройке параметров инструмента.

Разумеется, приложение также предусматривает расширенные возможности настройки защитных механизмов, хотя для доступа к ним придется совершить несколько дополнительных движений. Разработчики решили не перегружать интерфейс, мотивируя свое решение тем, что безусловное большинство владельцев сможет свободно обойтись без тонкой настройки параметров. В свою очередь, опытные пользователи без труда обнаружат необходимые инструменты.

Установка Ad-Aware осталась столь же простой и понятной процедурой. В процессе инсталляции пользователям все так же предлагается установить опциональную браузерную панель Ad-Aware для Internet Explorer и Firefox. Впрочем, «тулбар» способный обнаруживать неблагонадежные адреса URL и уберегать пользователя от их посещения, был слегка переработан и избавлен от нескольких лишних функций. Также стоит отметить, что в отличие от большинства конкурирующих продуктов, бесплатные и ознакомительные версии Ad-Aware не требуют обязательной регистрации на сайте.

Стоит отдельно отметить наличие в новых версиях продуктов большого количества востребованных дополнительных функций, такие как «геймерский» режим, встроенный межсетевой экран и инструменты, обеспечивающие безопасность web-серфинга. Разница между коммерческими и бесплатными версиями стала еще менее ощутимой. Все редакции Ad-Aware предлагают одинаковый уровень базовой защиты от вирусов и вредоносного ПО, а наиболее востребованные инструменты, в число которых входят механизмы эвристического анализа и средства защиты от руткитов, теперь доступны без обязательной оплаты. Более того, Дэниел Ассолайн сообщил, что список функциональных возможностей Ad-Aware будет расширяться на регулярной основе. Недавно разработчики продуктов сообщили о переходе на новый график выпуска новых версий. Теперь обновления будут предлагаться пользователям чаще, чем ранее.

За 12 долларов в год пользователи смогут оценить преимущества репутационного сервиса и дополнительных механизмов фильтрации, представленных в версии Ad-Aware Personal Security 10. А редакция Ad-Aware Pro Security (36 долларов в год) предлагает дополнительные инструменты для защиты электронной почты, двухсторонний межсетевой экран, а также средства защиты сети. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+ 10.1 умеет сотрудничать с другими антивирусами*

Компания Lavasoft представила новую версию своего бесплатного продукта Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+ 10.1, который сочетает в себе традиционный антивирус и программный брандмауэр. Несмотря на незначительное изменение номера версии, количество новинок в продукте оказалось впечатляющим. Одним из важнейших нововведений является способность бесплатного антивируса полноценно работать в системах, где уже используются другие защитные системы.







Многие пользователи уже сталкивались с ситуациями, когда установка сразу нескольких антивирусных или иных защитных программ приводит к неработоспособности системы. Разработчики Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+ 10.1 явно учли этот печальный опыт и сделали свой продукт максимально облегченным как в части нагрузки на системные ресурсы, так и с точки зрения удобства использования. В частности, сканирование системы на наличие вирусов теперь гораздо меньше нагружает систему в целом, а интерфейс сделан максимально понятным и лаконичным.

Что касается встроенного брандмауэра, который традиционно встречался в платных продуктах, разработчики реализовали автоматическое добавление приложений в белый список, если пользователь одобрил подключение этих приложений к Интернету в запросе брандмауэра. Не менее интересно отметить улучшенную поддержку 64-битных версий Windows как в антивирусном модуле, так в брандмауэре. Менее радостная новость ожидает пользователей Windows 2000 – версия 10.1 впервые оказались без поддержки. Разработчики Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+ заявляют, что это вынужденный шаг, вызванный изменениями в драйверах для работы с системными ресурсами.

В версии Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+ 10.1 решена проблема с переключениями между учетными записями Windows – прежде программа каждый раз запрашивала новый лицензионный ключ, когда пользователь запускал ее в той же системе, но под другой учетной записью. Еще одно улучшение связано с обнаружением меток слежения, реализованных в виде файлов cookie – новая версия умеет распознавать и удалять намного больше таких меток. В целом Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+ 10.1 стоит признать вполне современным и мощным инструментом для защиты компьютера от сетевых угроз, хотя главное его назначение состоит в ограждении пользователя от навязчивой и явно мошеннической интернет-рекламы, реализуемой самыми нечестными средствами.

Подробнее узнать о пакете Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+ 10.1 и загрузить себе бесплатную копию этого любопытного защитного комплекса можно на официальном сайте по адресу www.lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware.php.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Lavasoft выпустила Ad-Aware 10.3*

*Компания Lavasoft представила вниманию общественности обновленную линейку продуктов Ad-Aware. Уже более десятка лет эти популярные приложения обеспечивают надежную защиту компьютеров от широкого спектра интернет-угроз. *

В приложениях Ad-Aware используются два отдельных движка для защиты пользовательских систем от вирусов и шпионских программ. А обитатели глобальной сети по достоинству оценят возможность безопасного web-серфинга. Lavasoft Ad-Aware выполняет сканирование ссылок и адресов URL в режиме реального времени и своевременно предупреждает пользователей о вероятной угрозе, а также блокирует доступ к заведомо опасным сайтам. Благодаря этим мерам предосторожности пользователи не окажутся жертвами «фишеров» и других кибермошенников. К сожалению, на данный момент список поддерживаемых браузеров включает в себя только продукты IE и Firefox.







Ad-Aware 10.3 отличается от предыдущих версий возросшей производительностью. Пользователям предлагаются более эффективные алгоритмы поведенческого анализа, усовершенствованный режим «песочницы» и ряд других интересных нововведений. Установка приложения представляет собой более простой процесс и выполняется быстрее, чем ранее. Пользователям Ad-Aware 10.3 предстоит оценить обновленный дизайн инструментальной панели Security Toolbar. Модифицированная панель обеспечивает более быстрый доступ к необходимым инструментам, а также проверяет обновления каждые несколько минут. Еще одним заслуживающим упоминания усовершенствованием является расширенная поддержка 64-битных систем.

По заявлению разработчиков, обновленный продукт гарантирует более эффективную защиту в режиме реального времени. Кстати, эта полезная функциональность, ранее доступная только в коммерческой версии продукта, теперь предлагается и пользователям Ad-Aware Free 10.3. Любые вредоносные и потенциально опасные процессы будут выявляться и блокироваться еще до их запуска на клиентской системе. Приложение также выполняет тщательный мониторинг системного реестра и уведомляет пользователя о любых попытках внесения изменений. Неплохим подарком обладателям бесплатного антивируса станет и режим Game Mode. В этом режиме программа будет самостоятельно следить за безопасностью, не отвлекая владельца компьютера от текущих дел.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Ad-Aware Free Antivirus + 10.4 поддерживает Windows 8 и режим On-demand сканера*

*Обновленная версия бесплатного антивируса Ad-Aware Free Antivirus + 10.4 включает поддержку Windows 8, новый режим сканера по требованию при обнаружении в системе других антивирусов, а также другие улучшения и изменения *

Версия 10.4 бесплатного антивируса Ad-Aware Free Antivirus включает следующие улучшения и изменения: 

- Поддержка новой операционной системы Windows 8.
- Антивирусный движок, Ad-Aware Toolbar и функция "Safe browsing" были обновлены.
- Только версия "сканер по требованию" устанавливается, если в системе был обнаружен другой антивирус.
- При включении уведомления на вкладке Обновление, каждый раз при загрузке новых сигнатур будет появляться всплывающее сообщение.
- Скорость сканирования была увеличена, благодаря технологии кэширования.
- Для платных версий: включение функции "Shop & Bank Safely Online" также активирует функцию блокировки плохих сайтов "Bad Web Site Blocking" и, следовательно, специальный флажок "Bad Web Site Blocking" была удален.
- Невозможно отменить процесс применения новых сигнатур, как во время установки, так и при извлечении.
- Еще больше антивирусных программ обнаруживаются во время установки Ad-Aware.
- Исправление нескольких ошибок, в частности, наиболее распространенной проблемы, когда Ad-Aware не запускался. 

*Режим On-demand (сканер по требованию) *

On-demand версия Ad-Aware не защищает компьютер в режиме реального времени, но пользователь может проверять все файлы на компьютере по расписанию или по требованию. 

Если Ad-Aware 10.4 обнаруживает несовместимые антивирусные программы во время установки, будет установлена версия сканера по требованию. В этой версии не будут установлены драйверы, и риск возникновения конфликтов из-за несовместимости будет устранен. Если пользователь пытается включить функции "Real-Time Protection", "Shop & Bank Safely Online", "E-mail Protection", "Safe Networking" или "Advanced Firewall", будет отображаться предупреждающее сообщение.







Обратите внимание, что компания Lavasoft не осуществляет техническую поддержку пользователей Ad-Aware, если они выбирает для установки дополнительных компонентов, в том числе драйвера, после того, как было предупреждение.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Ad-Aware v.10.5.0 - программа для борьбы с нежелательным рекламным, шпионским и вредонос*

Ad-Aware - новая версия проекта от компании Lavasoft, ставшего популярным за счет своих возможностей по борьбе с нежелательным рекламным, шпионским и вредоносным программным обеспечением. Ad-Aware базируется на собственной разработке Lavasoft - технологии Code Sequence Identification (CSI), позволяющей достаточно точно определять различные типы и виды нежелательного ПО. Программа сканирует память, системный реестр, host-файл, локальные и съемные устройства хранения данных в поисках "агрессивной" рекламы, вирусов, троянов, звонильщиков, кейлоггеров, BHO и т.д.






Загружать Ad-Aware Free v.10.5.0 по следующему адресу (19,1 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------

